# Not So Beautiful Blue



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Wondered if you had seen this article...from India.











Blue dogs, India: Industrial waste is dying strays in Mumbai | Photos


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

India seems to have a lot of environmental problems......it's seems they also have a very large incidence in birth defects in humans too..........sad sad sad !


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

India is becoming yet another rich country with poor people.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yuck, poor dogs, poor people...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Could be photoshop?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Blue Dogs Spotted in India?What's Causing It?


----------

